# English Radio program Saturday 10am



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

HI All

Just a reminder about the Radio Show on a Saturday morning. The phone number to call in to have a chat or there is a link from your computer.

Peter 

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

00351 236670171 from the UK


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

It seems like the Radio is looking for Guest presenters. This was reported on Facebook a little while ago by Derek " 15 minuets of fame Derek "

Peter

Good Morning Portugal" Radio show on Vida Nova Fm 105.5


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> HI All
> 
> Just a reminder about the Radio Show on a Saturday morning. The phone number to call in to have a chat or there is a link from your computer.
> 
> ...


We are looking for guest co-presenters to get involved in the "Good Morning Portugal" radio Programme. The programme is broadcast live in Central Portugal and is available to listen on line.

We are looking for English speaking locals and expats to get involved, so if you ever though what it would be like to present a Radio Programme please get in touch.

The programme is on air every Saturday Morning from 10am to 12 noon. you can find more info and can leave a message on our facebook page, just search "Good Morning portugal"

regards
Derek


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just bringing this back up, to see if any of our Forum members would like to take part in one of our Radio Programmes,

Our "Good Morning Portugal" Radio Programme has now been on air for over one year and due to the positive feedback we received this last year from our listeners seems to be very popular. 

If you are in the central Portugal region and ever wondered what was involved in making and presenting a "live Radio Show", why not come along to the Vida Nova Radio Station near Ansiao to co present a future programme,

We are looking for expats to be involved in co-presenting the programmes and studio guests to come in for studio interviews.

Great way to share your expat experiances with our listeners or promote your event, hobby or business.

The programme is broadcast on 105.5 fm across Central portugal as well as being available to listen to the show live via the internet.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All 

Just a reminder Tomorrow Saturday is the day for the phone in. The show starts at 10am till noon. It is a Phone in so call in and say hello. 

There are links to the show at the start of the Post also the phone number.

Peter


----------



## sandil (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
I have been in marketing and advertising sales for 18 years. I'm looking to relocate to Portugal; what do you think my chances are of getting an english job in this field?
Thanks,
Sandi


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

sandil said:


> Hi,
> I have been in marketing and advertising sales for 18 years. I'm looking to relocate to Portugal; what do you think my chances are of getting an english job in this field?
> Thanks,
> Sandi


Probably zero in Portugal, with fluent Portuguese, English, French? then you'd have something to sell or make you employable.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All 

I have been pushing for the Radio Show since it started as it's the only Voice in English on the air in Portugal. Best of all it's on the Internet to listen to. 

How many have listened and what is your view of the show and the presenter's.

Peter


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

*opinion!*



PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been pushing for the Radio Show since it started as it's the only Voice in English on the air in Portugal. Best of all it's on the Internet to listen to.
> 
> ...


the show was quite good,though one of the guest presenters was unfunny and REALLY boring,i think his name was PETER....


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> the show was quite good,though one of the guest presenters was unfunny and REALLY boring,i think his name was PETER....


Not actually the feedback that the show got, Peters guest appearance went down quite well with regular listeners.

Thanks to Peter for giving up some of his free time while visiting Portugal to take part in the Programme.
Now, anyone else as brave as Peter want to take part in one of our live shows.


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

*3 cheers*



omostra06 said:


> Not actually the feedback that the show got, Peters guest appearance went down quite well with regular listeners.
> 
> Thanks to Peter for giving up some of his free time while visiting Portugal to take part in the Programme.
> Now, anyone else as brave as Peter want to take part in one of our live shows.


3 cheers to DEREK on understanding glasgow wit,or half ... best of luck to you all.I have to say in my opinion that the leading name for the lounge"the welcome inn" is rather boring and i thought that "portugezzers" choice was original and catchey in a humour kinda way.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is indeed a great programme, the only English radio programme in the region, it is currently being presented by John Trueman, (local published author) since I hung up my Microphone some months back.

Do tune in or give John a call, to support this voulantry service for expats and English speaking locals.


----------

